# New to the sport



## Z400Central (Mar 25, 2008)

Hello All,

I am a student and have just started to read up on Sailing. I have a ton of friends who sail and have become very interested in it. I am also involved in a research project on sailing at the moment.


----------



## Z400Central (Mar 25, 2008)

Oh, I am located in Boston as well.


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

Welcome aboard Z400. You should have plenty of opportunities to get on the water in Boston.


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Sport??!! Oh..you mean like darts and billiards?  Welcome!


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Welcome Z400. Glad to have you with us.


----------



## chucklesR (Sep 17, 2007)

Sport. Damn, does that mean like exercise, if so I quit. If it's more like Nascar, but slower, then cool, I'll hang out.

Welcome z400. 

When my son went to NorthEastern U there in Boston (grad 2007) one of his opportunites lost was to not join the sailing club right in the middle of the down town harbor. 
I got up that way once on my last ship in the Navy USNS Apache, helping with turn around for the Constitution. Lovely port, good sailing area with plenty of islands to dodge and play around on.


----------



## BreakingWind2 (Jan 3, 2008)

Z400Central said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I am a student and have just started to read up on Sailing. I have a ton of friends who sail and have become very interested in it. I am also involved in a research project on sailing at the moment.


This is a sport? Crap, does that mean I have to put my drink down? Next thing you know, we'll be referring to ourselves as athletes!


----------

